# JFreeChart



## Hakouna (12. Mai 2007)

hallo zusammen, 
Ich mache gerade meine ersten Schritte mit Eclipse und dabei will ich ein Balkendiagramm als Applet programmieren. Ich habe jfreechart-1.0.5 runtergeladen und komm jetzt nicht weiter. Meine Fragen sind: 
- Wie erfolgt das Einbinden vom jfreechart-1.0.5 in Eclipse (Bitte einbißchen ausführlich, da ich keine große Ahnung mit Eclipse habe   ) 
- Gibts Beispiele für solche Applet?  

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## kle-ben (12. Mai 2007)

Hi,
einfach mal die Forum suche nutzen ^^ :
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/271699-jfreechart-eclipse-eininden.html

Benny


----------



## Maurizio09 (31. August 2007)

Konnte Dir jemand bereits helfen?


----------



## Hakouna (2. September 2007)

Hi,
Ich habe die Lösung allein gefunden. habe viele Sachen ausprobiert und am Ende hat es geklappt.;-)


----------

